# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H59 Little Information Found

## Ethan Thomas

I was given a haplogroup of H on 23andme. I was given H59 on James Licks calculator. There is very little information on H59. I would like to know anything that is known about it. Thanks!

----------

